
Huawei’s P30 Pro raises the bar for low-light photography - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/1/18290215/huawei-p30-pro-camera-night-low-light-mode-photos
======
londons_explore
Any white-papers on how it works?

Just a bigger lens and better sensor? More than 20 frames of accumulation
time? Some kind of "detail hallucinating" neural network?

